
Depression could be treated with anti-inflammatory drugs, scientists suggest - cpncrunch
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2017/09/08/depression-physical-illness-could-treated-anti-inflammatory/
======
burntrelish1273
What else we know:

It's genetic and medical-enviro-psychosocial-situational-existential (ie
purpose, employment and goals).

Depression decreases self-care/normal activities, encourages social
withdrawing and sleep.

More likely to occur in cities and in people with fewer positive social
interactions.

Missing an antidepressant dose and then sleeping feels, from the neck up,
exactly an alcohol hangover.

Depression takes hold during EEG detectable, disordered sleep.

Anti-depressants mechanisms aren't uniformly, completely understood, and often
enormously affect:

\- GI tract

\- aggression / sex drive

\- positivity

\- inward/outward focus / existential goals

\- prioritization

\- pain perception

\- stress impact / decreased vagal tonality/RSA

\- clarity of thought

[http://www.webmd.com/depression/guide/causes-
depression#1](http://www.webmd.com/depression/guide/causes-depression#1)

[https://www.dovepress.com/sleep-electroencephalography-
as-a-...](https://www.dovepress.com/sleep-electroencephalography-as-a-
biomarker-in-depression-peer-reviewed-article-CPT)

[http://www.rcpsych.ac.uk/healthadvice/problemsdisorders/alco...](http://www.rcpsych.ac.uk/healthadvice/problemsdisorders/alcoholdepression.aspx)

------
cpncrunch
We know that illness causes depression ("sickness behaviour"), and we also
know from animal and human studies that psychological stress causes
inflammation in the brain. So I don't think it's true that all depression is
caused by physical rather than psychological factors, as implied by the
headline.

~~~
pizza
[https://theoccupiedtimes.org/?p=12841](https://theoccupiedtimes.org/?p=12841)

